# Honda HS1332TAS Questions...



## flyjets23 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I just purchased this machine today and I have a couple of questions.

First is the Foot Pedal. Is it supposed to lock into place somehow when you use it? I press the pedal down, and it raises the track and lowers the auger blade as it should. However, with very little downward pressure on the handles, the pedal will completely raise and the snowblower will settle back into its original position. Normal? or does it need some adjustment?

Second is the snow chute. As snow is coming up the chute during discharge, a small amount is coming through the deflector hinges and spraying into the air like a fountain. by the time I was done using it, both I and the snowblower were completely covered with a fine snow layer from where the snow was leaking out of the chute. Once again, is this normal, or can I adjust it somehow to get it to stop? If it is normal, it is highly annoying and I was soaking wet in the end!

Thank you in advance for any information!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi flyjets23, welcome the the forum. 

I took a quick look at the owner's manual for the HS1332. It doesn't really say, but I would think it would lock into place in any one of the three positions. Seems it would sort of defeat the purpose if it didn't. Take a look to see if there are notches, or something, that look like they're supposed to catch and hold. Perhaps something isn't quite adjusted correctly. Since you just bought it, I'd ask the dealer about that feature.

So far as the snow coming out around the hinge area, what sort of angle do you have it set at. I have an HS622, and when I set mine to deflect the snow to a fairly short distance, I know it does what you describe, because the snow is being forced to turn at a pretty sharp angle. When I raise it up to throw the snow further, it doesn't come back around the hinge.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its a new machine, i would just take it back to the dealer


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

flyjets23 said:


> First is the Foot Pedal. Is it supposed to lock into place somehow when you use it? I press the pedal down, and it raises the track and lowers the auger blade as it should. However, with very little downward pressure on the handles, the pedal will completely raise and the snowblower will settle back into its original position.
> 
> Second is the snow chute.


I spoke with our (Honda) tech guys, and they get few few calls on these machines. One guy did remember a problem once with a slipping pedal, and there's a "height adjustment collar" (see #5 in the image attached) where notches in the pedal engage. It's possible this collar is out of adjustment, missing or not engaging correctly. 

The leaking snow is more of a puzzler. As others have said, changing the angle should help a bit. Might want to have the dealer inspect it and confirm the chute is correctly assembled and is working properly.

[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry can't help with the pedal issue.

In regards to the spray getting through after checking that everything is as it should be. a minor addition you can put on works great.

I put a small flap of rubber at the top of the chute to stick up further into the deflector to stop snow getting through, it bends with the deflector and I just used contact cement to put it on.


----------



## flyjets23 (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, thank you for the quick responses and the great information. I will look into these recommendation immediately. It could be that I am just doing something wrong myself.

On a positive note, this machine is amazing! It tore through a 4 foot tall, plow-packed ridge in my driveway like a hot knife through butter. I was having so much fun with it, I worked my way down the street. A couple of my neighbors came out to marvel at the job it was doing. One went so far as to order one for himself this morning! Highly, highly, highly recommended. I have had several different snowblowers over the years (Toro, Deere, Cub Cadet, and most recently Husqvarna) and none of them can hold a candle to this one. 

Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Piece of rubber??*

td5771, I put a new adjustment knob on the side of my chute because the star design had one prong left...anyways in that process I found a piece of white plastic which I never noticed or saw before between the chute and upper deflector part of my chute...I figured it was to help with binding but I bet that is what it is for is to prevent snow from blowing out in between...But I like the more durable look of your rubber piece...my plastic one is cracking...what type of rubber did you use...???


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

flyjets 23....sweet machine...I believe yours is brand new so no worries...
I am sure yours is fine if it is brand new 2011-2012 but if for any reason it is a 2010 or prior I think to 2005 make sure the fuel tank issue and oring at bottom of tank has been fixed..big recall on 2005-2010 honda's having this issue...
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11082.html

ModelFrame Serial NumberHS724SZBE-1037913 through 1046577
HS928SZAS-1151080 through 1169012
HS1132SZBF-1018734 through 1025998

But these Hondas I hear last forever and are Sherman tanks...

Here is a cool video of the tracks going up and down stairs:
Skip forward to about 1:25 into it...avoid the music intro fluff.




 

Saw this Honda track drive and could not believe the launch height of snow...




 
Enjoy your beast!!!!!!!


----------



## flyjets23 (Dec 11, 2012)

simplicity solid,

thanks for the heads up. It's a 2013 model, but I will definitely check on that to make sure its not still a problem.

Cool video!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's quite the video! That guy got his driveway cleared, but oddly enough, the neighbor found that he had to do his again.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

flyjets23 I think you are fine as well...doesn't hurt to ask your dealer. Shows you have familiarity with some honda knowledge. Man that honda shoots snow in that video...i hope yours shoots it further...haha!! 

bwdbrn1...Hahaha yeah that neighbor is bumming.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the material for the flap is just run of the mill rubber gasket material.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks td5771!


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I spoke with our (Honda) tech guys, and they get few few calls on these machines. One guy did remember a problem once with a slipping pedal, and there's a "height adjustment collar" (see #5 in the image attached) where notches in the pedal engage. It's possible this collar is out of adjustment, missing or not engaging correctly.
> 
> 
> HI Robert: I'm a newbee here, there seems to be several questions on this rear peddle to lift the auger. I have a 1132 track drive, actually the only position I can use is the high auger notch, when I try to use the middle notch, the machine is scraping the concrete, with the scraper blade all the way up. there has to be a adjustment for this assembly.....can you point me toward the instructions for adjusting this step bar.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

RoyP said:


> I have a 1132 track drive, actually the only position I can use is the high auger notch, when I try to use the middle notch, the machine is scraping the concrete, with the scraper blade all the way up. there has to be a adjustment for this assembly.....can you point me toward the instructions for adjusting this step bar.


There's no procedure or adjustment for the auger height / pedal. The pedal can slip from mid to low due to either worn collars or in some cases, the pedal might be replaced with a new-style pedal (harder material) that will stay in place better. But replacing the pedal will not change the height of the auger vs. pedal position. 

You may need to have a dealer inspect the unit closely; it's possible the auger housing is not straight/true or there are issues with the track drive, etc. that are causing the auger to ride too low in the mid and low positions.

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

the handles should no move...unless your foot has the peddle down....if otherwise.....you have a problem...


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

flyjets23 said:


> simplicity solid,
> 
> thanks for the heads up. It's a 2013 model, but I will definitely check on that to make sure its not still a problem.
> 
> Cool video!


flyjets: If your still on this forum.....what did you finally do with the peddle hight adj trouble


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I have a 1132 track drive, actually the only position I can use is the high auger notch, when I try to use the middle notch, the machine is scraping the concrete, with the scraper blade all the way up. there has to be a adjustment for this assembly.....can you point me toward the instructions for adjusting this step bar.


Did you ever solve the issue with the tracks to auger height adjustment Roy...?

:blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## rustyb (Nov 2, 2015)

flyjets23 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just purchased this machine today and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I just purchased an 'almost" brand new HS1332 and noticed the same problem with the foot pedal. did you ever get a fix for it? Thanks.


----------

